# Joy of our life



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is so painful to let them go. I can tell you give your dogs a great life and I hope happy memories will ease the sadness. I also hope Charlie beats the odds and has lots more time with you.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Such a lovely girl and so loved by you. There never is enough time with them. My heart goes out to you and your wife.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of your precious girl Faith Joy. 
She had a wonderful life with you, I hope with time those special moments will comfort you.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm so very sorry. Your beautiful Joy looks like a precious angel. It feels so unfair that you have to face this double gut-punch. Her pictures and video show how blessed she was to be with you. God bless you and Charlie.


----------

